# Free feed for my hens!



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I have found a great source of free food for my greedy hens! I have an agreement with a Bio store where I collect the fruits and veg that are unsellable once a week!My Ladies love the fresh greens in their diat so much that they eat way less of the laying pellets I have out for them. They are also laying beautifully even in this cold dark winter that we are having...


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Keep in mind that 
100 grams of 16% layer feed = 16 grams of protein ,
100 grams of carrots = 1 gram of protein
100 grams of lettuce = 1.4 grams of protein


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just like us humans they need a balanced diet. Right now the goodies you're bringing home are like junk food and they can't get enough.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Aren't those meal worms 45% protein?
I would love to have lots of veggies to give my chickens.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Aren't those meal worms 45% protein?
> I would love to have lots of veggies to give my chickens.


I think dried mealworms are about 50% protein but with a minimum of an $8 per LB price tag. NO mealworms for my flocks....


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good find!!!At least something would eat food destined for the garbage dump.And you get food out of it w/ the fresh eggs.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Too much of certain types of greens such as kale, cabbage and others can cause goiter:
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/vm029


----------

